# i got stinky wood!!



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

yesterday bought a very long heavy piece of driftwood form African Rift lake. It was a great buy at only $15, the only thing is it really reeks like a decaying kinda smell. I know they said they got it in trade so it had not been sitting all that long in thier own tank. Do u guys think its because it is a very old piece?, i did notice some white residue on one end that i brushed off today and it seems that is where the smell is strongest and the wood does seem a bit flaky. what can i do to make sure its safe for my tank, i cant really boil it as it is 4 feet long, i did get a hot bucket of water and brushed it down. Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!

Cheers

:bigsmile:


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Not a heck of a lot you can do really.... i'd probably soak it in my tub for a few hours and see how it effected the water - colour, smell etc..


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting title lol Throw it in the tub and fill it with full hot water, let it soak for awhile and then scrub it. That pretty much all I ever do. Sounds like it has already been in a tank, so probably safe. The white stuff I am not sure what it is, when it shows up on mine I just brush it off. Im no expert but have had no issues wih any of my dw


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

LOL i knew that would get a chuckle, never a good thing if it was uh...personal!! , thanks for the feed back everyone


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

roshan said:


> LOL i knew that would get a chuckle, never a good thing if it was uh...personal!! , thanks for the feed back everyone


Wow you did not just go there lol..


----------



## Flygirl (Jul 23, 2011)

pspades said:


> roshan said:
> 
> 
> > lol i knew that would get a chuckle, never a good thing if it was uh...personal!! , thanks for the feed back everyone
> ...


You guys are hilarious


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

these days we all need a good laugh!!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

It's common die-off. I had this happen in my tank actually a few weeks ago. Just throw it in the tub and give it a scrub and let it sit in stagnant water for awhile and it will be fine.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah, when I ordered a bunch of manz recently, it was soaking in my tub for a week or two. And yep, it stank. There's probably a bunch of bacteria eating away at whatever is on the wood. Once it got into my tank for a week, no more smell. My plecos ate all that white fuzz that grew on there too. They loved it.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

hi thanks everyone, i did soak it for a few days, scrubbed it and it is now in my tank, so far so good, it so much better when you dont have stinky wood


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Please close this thread


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Closed as requested


----------

